# freecoaster



## genzi (31. Dezember 2006)

wollte fragen ob jemand weiss welche speichelänge man benötigt für eine odyssey hazard felge und einen odyssey reloader freecoaster zu vereinen!!
danke und gruss genzi :


----------



## Misanthrop (31. Dezember 2006)

36Loch
mit Reloader und Hazzard
186mm bei 3 Kreuzungen

48Loch
180 bei 3x
186 bei 4x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (31. Dezember 2006)

gleich noch ma ne frage dazu eher geisha street oder ody reloader?


----------



## paule_p2 (31. Dezember 2006)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> gleich noch ma ne frage dazu eher geisha street oder ody reloader?



die geisha hat halt nen einstellbares gap und der reloader dafür ne ganze achse und net son stud system. ich würd aber ehr die geisha nehmen weil mir das gap an meinem reloader eigentlich schon zu groß ist.


----------



## jimbim (31. Dezember 2006)

mit pegs reloader, ohne geisha ansonsten auf den neuen von khe und federal warten


----------



## Trailst4R (31. Dezember 2006)

könnte ich an der geisha street irgendwie 10t hinten fahrn? also nen odyssey driver da ran?


----------



## fall guy (31. Dezember 2006)

nein gibt es nur in 9t un 11t un der reloader is nicht so gut wenn man grindne will würde ich warten bis der neue khe revenge mit einer stahl achse rauskommt


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (31. Dezember 2006)

wieso soll man mit dem geisha street net grinden dürfen? dachte der wär extra für street ausgelegt?!



> die geisha hat halt nen einstellbares gap und der reloader dafür ne ganze achse und net son stud system. ich würd aber ehr die geisha nehmen weil mir das gap an meinem reloader eigentlich schon zu groß ist.



sry für n leien wie mich:

was ist ein gap? was ein reloader? was is das für ein "stud" system?^^


----------



## Trailst4R (31. Dezember 2006)

fall guy schrieb:


> nein gibt es nur in 9t un 11t



und deshalb frag ich ob man auf 10t umbaun kann


----------



## Flatpro (31. Dezember 2006)

gap: der spielraum beim antreten, bis eingerastet wird und man wieder antrieb hat...


----------



## BenjaminB (31. Dezember 2006)

wie groß ist so ein gap den in etwa? kann ich zum umdrehen auch ganz normal druck aufs pedal geben oder hält die nabe das nicht aus?
bin nämlich am überlegen, mir auch ne geisha zu holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (31. Dezember 2006)

gap ist vielleciht so 1/5 oder 1/4 kurbelumdrehung. aber halt noch bischen einstellbar. also wenn du pedaldruck aufbauen willst, trittst du erstmal bischen ins leere.


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (31. Dezember 2006)

Der coaster funktionioert ja nur bei einer geraden kurbelstellung, woher weiß er dass es ne gerade kurbelstellung is? oder wie funktioniert das ganze?

wenn ich den gap verkleiner wird dann auch der spielraum kleiner, indem der coaster ausklinkt?

ist der antritt bei vertikaler kurbelstellung denn normal? also ohne verzögerung?


----------



## Misanthrop (31. Dezember 2006)

http://www.free-coaster.com/

da steht alles was man wissen muss


----------



## bmxboys (13. Juni 2007)

BenjaminB schrieb:


> wie groß ist so ein gap den in etwa? kann ich zum umdrehen auch ganz normal druck aufs pedal geben oder hält die nabe das nicht aus?
> bin nämlich am überlegen, mir auch ne geisha zu holen



der gap geht von mini bis max fast halbe kurbel drehung, der geisha war sehr guter freecoaster, habe den aber gegen ei besseren taska getauscht!! taska freecoaster der is super. gibt keinen besseren!


----------



## ZoMa (14. Juni 2007)

bmxboys schrieb:


> taska freecoaster der is super. gibt keinen besseren!



Das wäre das erste Mal, dass von Taska was anderes als Müll kommt..


----------

